# Southampton Central Health Clinic & Ambulance Station



## cogito (May 5, 2008)

Dunno if this should technically be under "Hospitals" but it's a bloody big NHS site, and didn't really fit in any of the other sub-forums categories. Can move it to the Misc section if need be.

As far as I'm aware I'm the only person that's done this site, I'm guessing that it has limited appeal to most people. Thought I'd post it as a resource as there's not much info about this location anywhere.

Only had my 50mm f/1.4 lens and no tripod so it made it a lot harder to photograph than I'd normally expect, still I love a challenge!

I had to be extra careful on this outing as the building had a lot of windows and completely visible staircases from the street outside! That and it's a busy city on a Monday morning like when I did this, some time ago.

Anyhow, it closed sometime in the last year or two, not entirely sure when as I can't find much about it online.

1. 






2. 





3. 





4. Starting with the Ambulance section:





5. Maintainence pit:





6. Spare Ambulance seat:





7. The bay:





8. Ambulance Crew Lockers:





9. Spiral Staricase, shame I only had the 50mm





10. Logo:





11. Biohazard First Aid Kit:





12. Reception:





13. There are lots of corridors exactly like this:





14. Consulting Room and Lamp:





15. Self Portrait:





16. Server Spaghetti:





17. Chair:





18. Fridge, propping open a secure door:





19. Strange room in the kids dept. with two-way mirror:





20. Mural in kids dept:





21. Reception to kids dept:





22. Noticeboard:





23. Office:





24. Party Room!





25. And here's why:





26. A 35mm Slide... Right:





27. View from Third Floor:





28. Some evidence of Visitors:





29. Obligatory Stair Shot 50mm stylee:





There was the odd tell-tale sign that the place had visitors, a few marker pen tags and a few food packets dated within the last few days... But surprisingly not smashed up. While most of it is stripped, there are a fair few bits that make it worth while... It's also probably easier and better at night as in the day I was seriously dodging public view a third of the time, lot of pedestrians outsite, but I managed to not get spotted.

Note to self: ALWAYS take nice, versatile zoom lens in future!


----------



## ® Andy (May 5, 2008)

One day I'll get round to popping in here, but as you say it's highly visible location doesn't work in its favour.


----------



## cogito (May 5, 2008)

As long as you time it well on the stairs (watch the traffic/people outside, time it with the traffic lights etc) and then run up them pretty quickly and duck in a door before anyone appears again outside then you're ok!

Eek:


----------



## cardiffrail (May 5, 2008)

Wow, nice one mate. Is that the one just south of the roundabout with the new hotel in it?


----------



## Timtom (May 5, 2008)

Very nice mate. You've gotta show me this one sometime soon!


----------



## statler (May 16, 2008)

Went to uni right next to this place between 2003-2006 how the hell did i not notice it!! ha looks well interesting might drive down there one weekend to have a looksie.


----------



## cogito (May 20, 2008)

statler said:


> Went to uni right next to this place between 2003-2006 how the hell did i not notice it!! ha looks well interesting might drive down there one weekend to have a looksie.



Solent Uni?

I *think* it's only been closed since early 2007, so that might be why you wouldn't have noticed it at the time!


----------



## cogito (Mar 20, 2009)

Only realised when I looked at Google Streetview this morning that this site has now been flattened.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

My God you must have had some fun trying to gt into that place with all the people about. Nice find all the same.


----------



## Black Shuck (Mar 20, 2009)

Just out of interest do you know wether the Old Southampton Terminus or Docks Station is still about these days.


----------



## the-grotto (Mar 20, 2009)

Went down to Southampton last weekend, was 12 years since I was last there. Couldn't believe how much has changed, lots derelict, NewYork nighclub, and the club next door, think I'll have to do a propper trip soon...


----------



## Alir147 (Apr 3, 2009)

only just seen this! well impressed. looks fun with the windows facing out on to the street!


----------

